# SCR points event #3



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.scr-scca.com/Autocross/sunfunrun.htm

They got these results out a lot quicker than the old ones. Like I said in the #2 thread, this course was heaven for the higher displacement/ higher hp cars, the results speak for themselves. I got 4th in STS, my lowest place yet this season, and 41st out of 84 overall. I got my closest time to Eric yet, only 0.163 second slower this time. Next month is at the same place, but the course is going to be a LOT tighter, so we have a chance again.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

congrats on the race. I wish you well on your next event, hopefully you place higher...assuming that the tightness gives you an advantage over others


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

00sentra said:


> *congrats on the race. I wish you well on your next event, hopefully you place higher...assuming that the tightness gives you an advantage over others *


Ah.....yeah, definitely. Next time Tim in the SVT contour won't be able to go fast enough to get into 3rd gear which is where he kills me every time, in a relatively straight line. A car with 110hp at the flywheel is more suited to pull you around tight courses than compete in a straight line with an SVT worked over 2.5 V6. The tighter courses kinda negate all that extra power since it can't be used, and it's more of a suspension + driver race, which is what I like.


----------



## 00sentra (May 23, 2002)

Id rather win by skill, then by power any day of the week....how embarassing it would be to lose to a smaller car, it just goes to show that racing is not all car, but on the skill of the driver.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2002)

Well I placed 35th out of 84 for overall times. Not bad for a high speed course. Well I can't wait to the next one!


----------

